# [SOLVED] Kadu 0.6.5.3-r1 - problem z kompilacją

## Savage.Mephisto

Witam.

Czy może mi ktoś pomóc, bo już mnie szlag trafia? 

Nowo postawione Gentoo, zainstalowane m.in. paczki: cmake, x11-libs/libXScrnSaver, x11-proto/scrnsaverproto, x11-libs/qt, net-libs/libgadu (z flagą threads), a ja nie mogę uraczyć się Kadu. Podczas kompilacji pluje poniższymi błędami:

```

[32;01m*[0m CPV:  net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  alsa elibc_glibc kernel_linux ssl userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.5.3.tar.bz2 to /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying libgsm-ugly-code.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying kadu-0.6.5.3-linkage.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build"

cmake -C /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DBUILD_DESCRIPTION='Gentoo Linux' -DENABLE_AUTODOWNLOAD=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu

loading initial cache file /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Subversion was not found.

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO

-- Looking for include files HAVE_EXECINFO - found

-- 32 bit architecture detected

-- DATADIR: /usr/share

-- LIBDIR: /usr/lib

-- BINDIR: /usr/bin

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.6.0 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

Qt QT3SUPPORT library not found.

-- checking for one of the modules 'libgadu>=1.8.0'

--   found libgadu, version 1.8.2

#define GG_CONFIG_HAVE_PTHREAD 

running cd "/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules" && /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/varia/scripts/autodownload module nextinfo  2>&1

[32m>>>[0m Downloading module nextinfo

[32m>>>[0m Unpacking nextinfo module

[32m>>>[0m module downloaded and unpacked successfully

running cd "/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules" && /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/varia/scripts/autodownload module plus_pl_sms  2>&1

[32m>>>[0m Downloading module plus_pl_sms

[32m>>>[0m Unpacking plus_pl_sms module

[32m>>>[0m module downloaded and unpacked successfully

running cd "/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules" && /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/varia/scripts/autodownload module tabs  2>&1

[32m>>>[0m Downloading module tabs

[32m>>>[0m Unpacking tabs module

[32m>>>[0m module downloaded and unpacked successfully

-- Dynamic module: account_management

-- Dynamic module: advanced_userlist

-- Dynamic module: alsa_sound

-- checking for one of the modules 'alsa'

--   found alsa, version 1.0.21a

-- Dynamic module: amarok1_mediaplayer

-- Dynamic module: amarok2_mediaplayer

-- Dynamic module: antistring

-- Dynamic module: audacious_mediaplayer

-- Dynamic module: autoaway

-- Dynamic module: auto_hide

-- Dynamic module: autoresponder

-- Dynamic module: autostatus

-- Dynamic module: cenzor

-- Dynamic module: config_wizard

-- Dynamic module: dcc

-- Dynamic module: default_sms

-- Dynamic module: desktop_docking

-- Dynamic module: docking

-- Dynamic module: dragon_mediaplayer

-- Dynamic module: echo

-- Dynamic module: encryption

-- checking for one of the modules 'qca2'

--   found qca2, version 2.0.2

-- Dynamic module: exec_notify

-- Dynamic module: ext_sound

-- Dynamic module: filedesc

-- Dynamic module: filtering

-- Dynamic module: firewall

-- Dynamic module: gg_avatars

-- Dynamic module: hints

-- Dynamic module: history

-- Dynamic module: idle

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib/libX11.so

-- Found X11 Screen Saver extension: /usr/lib/libXss.so

-- Dynamic module: last_seen

-- Dynamic module: mediaplayer

-- Dynamic module: notify

-- Dynamic module: parser_extender

-- Dynamic module: pcspeaker

-- Dynamic module: qt4_docking

-- Dynamic module: screenshot

-- Dynamic module: sms

-- Dynamic module: sound

-- checking for one of the modules 'sndfile>=1.0'

--   found sndfile, version 1.0.20

-- Dynamic module: vlc_mediaplayer

-- Dynamic module: voice

-- Dynamic module: window_notify

-- Dynamic module: word_fix

-- Dynamic module: nextinfo

-- Dynamic module: plus_pl_sms

-- Found CURL: /usr/lib/libcurl.so

-- Dynamic module: tabs

-- Emoticon theme: penguins

-- Icon theme: default

-- Sound theme: default

-- Kadu (version: 0.6.5.3) will be build:

--  * libgadu (version 1.8.2) in 

--  * install prefix: /usr

--  * debug  (Gentoo)

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo

Install path: 

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build"

make -j2 

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target advanced_userlist-translations

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target account_management-translations

[0m[0m[  0%] [  0%] [34m[1mGenerating advanced_userlist_de.qm

[0m[34m[1mGenerating account_management_de.qm

[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/advanced_userlist/advanced_userlist_de.qm'...

    Generated 9 translation(s) (9 finished and 0 unfinished)

Updating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/account_management/account_management_de.qm'...

    Generated 49 translation(s) (49 finished and 0 unfinished)

[  0%] [  0%] [34m[1mGenerating advanced_userlist_fr.qm

[0m[34m[1mGenerating account_management_fr.qm

[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/advanced_userlist/advanced_userlist_fr.qm'...

    Generated 0 translation(s) (0 finished and 0 unfinished)

    Ignored 9 untranslated source text(s)

Updating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/account_management/account_management_fr.qm'...

    Generated 48 translation(s) (48 finished and 0 unfinished)

    Ignored 1 untranslated source text(s)

[  0%] [  0%] [34m[1mGenerating account_management_it.qm

[0m[34m[1mGenerating advanced_userlist_it.qm

[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/advanced_userlist/advanced_userlist_it.qm'...

Updating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/account_management/account_management_it.qm'...

    Generated 49 translation(s) (49 finished and 0 unfinished)

    Generated 9 translation(s) (9 finished and 0 unfinished)

[  0%] [  0%] [34m[1mGenerating advanced_userlist_pl.qm

[0m[34m[1mGenerating account_management_pl.qm

[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/advanced_userlist/advanced_userlist_pl.qm'...

    Generated 9 translation(s) (9 finished and 0 unfinished)

Updating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/account_management/account_management_pl.qm'...

    Generated 49 translation(s) (49 finished and 0 unfinished)

[  1%] [  2%] Built target advanced_userlist-translations

Built target account_management-translations

[  2%] [34m[1mQt Wrapped File

[0m[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target alsa_sound-translations

[0m[  2%] /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/amarok.h:0: Warning: No relevant classes found. No output generated.

[34m[1mGenerating alsa_sound_de.qm

[0m[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target amarok1_mediaplayer

Updating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/alsa_sound/alsa_sound_de.qm'...

    Generated 4 translation(s) (4 finished and 0 unfinished)

[  2%] [34m[1mGenerating alsa_sound_fr.qm

[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/alsa_sound/alsa_sound_fr.qm'...

    Generated 0 translation(s) (0 finished and 0 unfinished)

    Ignored 4 untranslated source text(s)

[  2%] [34m[1mGenerating alsa_sound_it.qm

[0m[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/alsa_sound/alsa_sound_it.qm'...

    Generated 4 translation(s) (4 finished and 0 unfinished)

[  2%] [  2%] [32mBuilding CXX object modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok1_mediaplayer.dir/amarok.cpp.o

[0m[34m[1mGenerating alsa_sound_pl.qm

[0mUpdating '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu_build/modules/alsa_sound/alsa_sound_pl.qm'...

    Generated 4 translation(s) (4 finished and 0 unfinished)

[  3%] Built target alsa_sound-translations

[  3%] [32mBuilding CXX object modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok1_mediaplayer.dir/moc_amarok.cxx.o

[0m[  3%] [34m[1mQt Wrapped File

[0m/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/amarok2.h:0: Warning: No relevant classes found. No output generated.

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target amarok2_mediaplayer

In file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:6,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/amarok.cpp:21:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:5:35: error: Qt3Support/Q3FileDialog: No such file or directory

In file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/configuration_window.h:12,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/main_configuration_window.h:4,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:7,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/amarok.cpp:21:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:13:36: error: Qt3Support/Q3ListBoxItem: No such file or directory

[0m[  4%] [32mBuilding CXX object modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok2_mediaplayer.dir/amarok2.cpp.o

[0mIn file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:6,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/amarok2.cpp:19:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:5:35: error: Qt3Support/Q3FileDialog: No such file or directory

In file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/configuration_window.h:12,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/main_configuration_window.h:4,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:7,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/amarok2.cpp:19:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:13:36: error: Qt3Support/Q3ListBoxItem: No such file or directory

In file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:6,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/amarok.cpp:21:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:81: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QDialog'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwindowdefs.h:57: error: forward declaration of 'struct QDialog'

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:144: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QDialog'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwindowdefs.h:57: error: forward declaration of 'struct QDialog'

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:185: error: expected class-name before '{' token

In file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/configuration_window.h:12,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/main_configuration_window.h:4,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:7,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/amarok.cpp:21:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:128: error: expected class-name before '{' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:154: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:154: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Q3ListBox' with no type

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:265: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:265: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Q3ListBox' with no type

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:272: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:272: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Q3ListBox' with no type

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:289: error: expected class-name before ',' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:330: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:331: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:332: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared

make[2]: *** [modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok1_mediaplayer.dir/amarok.cpp.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [modules/amarok1_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok1_mediaplayer.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[  4%] [32mBuilding CXX object modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok2_mediaplayer.dir/moc_amarok2.cxx.o

[0mIn file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:6,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/amarok2.cpp:19:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:81: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QDialog'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwindowdefs.h:57: error: forward declaration of 'struct QDialog'

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:144: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QDialog'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwindowdefs.h:57: error: forward declaration of 'struct QDialog'

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/misc.h:185: error: expected class-name before '{' token

In file included from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/configuration_window.h:12,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/main_configuration_window.h:4,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/../mediaplayer/mediaplayer.h:7,

                 from /mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/amarok2.cpp:19:

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:128: error: expected class-name before '{' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:154: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:154: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Q3ListBox' with no type

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:265: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:265: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Q3ListBox' with no type

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:272: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:272: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Q3ListBox' with no type

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:289: error: expected class-name before ',' token

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:330: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:331: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:332: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared

make[2]: *** [modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok2_mediaplayer.dir/amarok2.cpp.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok2_mediaplayer.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   Make failed!

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   61:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3001:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  796:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  242:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1157:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  815:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu'

```

Próbowałem ebuild zarówno z portage, jak i roslin i ciągle to samo.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.14 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 15 Dec 2009 11:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/mnt/hda6/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl   http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl   http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/   http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirror.icis.pcz/pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/banned_branches"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/hda6/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt ctype curl cxx dba dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdrw ffmpeg flac fortran gd gif glitz gpm gtk2 hal iconv java jpeg jpeg2k jpg mmx modules mp3 mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl srvdir sse ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vhosts vorbis win32codecs wmv x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xorg xulrunner xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Bardzo proszę o pomoc i wskazówki.

----------

## soban_

Nie wiem czy cos to da, ale ja posiadam jeszcze flage powerkadu (alsa powerkadu ssl -emoticons -icons -oss -phonon -sounds -voice). Moze sprobuj ja dodac zrobic emerge -avquDN world i nastepnie kadu zemergowac? Jednak widze ze: *Quote:*   

> make[1]: *** [modules/amarok2_mediaplayer/CMakeFiles/amarok2_mediaplayer.dir/all] Error 2

 

Cos z amarok2 krzyczy, posiadasz go?

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Amaroka w ogóle nie posiadam. Dziwne, że kompilator się do niego przyczepił.

A odnośnie tych dodatkowych flag - spróbuje u siebie je zaaplikować, ale szczerze wątpię aby to coś dało. 

W każdym bądź razie dzięki za odzew.

----------

## mziab

```
/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:330: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared 

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:331: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared 

/mnt/hda6/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5.3-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core/userbox.h:332: error: 'Q3ListBoxItem' has not been declared
```

Dodaj flagę qt3support i przekompiluj qt-gui i qt-core. W swoich ebuildach do Kadu zaraz poprawię USE dep. Ale trochę to dziwne, bo samo qt3-support już jest w zależnościach, więc problemu być nie powinno.

----------

## wirus

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dodaj flagę qt3support i przekompiluj qt-gui i qt-core. 

 

Jeśli uzywa profilu *desktop to qt3support włączone jest defaultowo.

----------

## soban_

Lepiej niech sam autor sie wypowie, czy cos ruszyl. Kombinowales z dodaniem tych flag?

----------

## lazy_bum

@mziab, @wirus

Wg emerge --info flaga qt3support jest włączona… Chyba, że flagi „per package” coś zmieniają. \-:

@soban_

Jak autor sprawdzi, to pewnie uraczy nas odpowiedzią. Nie musisz mu o tym przypominać, serio.

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Panowie, dzieki za poswiecony czas i wskazowki.

Flage qt3support mialem na stale wlaczona w pliku /etc/make.conf.

Przekompilowalem na nowo paczki qt-gui i qt-core i w tej chwili Kadu juz smiga.

Temat oznaczam jako [SOLVED].

----------

## joi_

jak chcesz uniknąć takich problemów w przyszłości, to poczytaj sobie o opcjach -N i -D emerge'a i częściej rób "emerge -uND world"...

----------

## Marvell

Witam.

Odkopuję ten temat, ponieważ mam podobny problem. Próbowałem instalacji z portage i z roslin - ciągle to samo.

```
(...)

Linking CXX executable kadu

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QMapData::createData(int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QVectorData::reallocate(QVectorData*, int, int, int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QMapData::node_create(QMapData::Node**, int, int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QListData::detach3()'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QHashData::allocateNode(int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QHashData::free_helper(void (*)(QHashData::Node*))'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QHashData::detach_helper2(void (*)(QHashData::Node*, void*), void (*)(QHashData::Node*), int, int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QVectorData::free(QVectorData*, int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QListData::append2(QListData const&)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QVariant::QVariant(int, void const*, unsigned int)'

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QVectorData::allocate(int, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [kadu-core/kadu] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kadu-core/CMakeFiles/kadu.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2948:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2269:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  719:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  211:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1076:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  738:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/eclass/kadu-base.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/work/kadu'

>>> Failed to emerge net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4:

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2948:  Called kadu-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2269:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  719:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  211:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1076:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  738:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/eclass/kadu-base.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.5.4/work/kadu'

```

Tu jest tylko część z błędami, całość jest tutaj: http://wklej.org/id/285943

Przekompilowalem na nowo paczki qt-gui i qt-core, mam flagę qt3support, ale ciągle ten sam błąd.

Proszę o pomoc, jestem nowy w gentoo:)

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_3200+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Feb 2010 23:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam fbcondecor firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg laptop ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ArnVaker

Wersja ze stable też się wywala, czy to tylko przypadłość 0.6.5.4?

----------

## Marvell

Napisałem, że wersja z portage (czyli stable) też się 'wywala'.

----------

## ArnVaker

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> wersja z portage (czyli stable)

 

To że z portage wcale nie znaczy, że stable... aktualnie wiszą dwie wersje dla stable i jedna niet.

```
0.6.5.3-r1 0.6.5.3-r2 (~)0.6.5.4
```

Przebudowałeś qt-phonon, puściłeś revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Marvell

 *ArnVaker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Przebudowałeś qt-phonon, puściłeś revdep-rebuild?

 

To pomogło. Serdeczne dzięki za pomoc.

pozdrawiam.

----------

